# العلاقة بين الخطيبين



## remorb (4 مايو 2007)

سؤالي إلي كل خطيبة
وإلي كل خاطب
ربنا يتمم على خير للجميع بشفاعة القديسين .. آمين​ما هي حدود العلاقة بينك وبين خطيبك؟​ما هي حدود العلاقة بينك وبين خطيبتك؟​


----------



## ramyghobrial (4 مايو 2007)

*رد على: العلاقة بين الخطيبين*

تقصد اية بالظبط 
بس العلاقة هي علاقة حب وارتباط ودراسة لفكر الطرف التاني


----------



## remorb (6 مايو 2007)

*رد على: العلاقة بين الخطيبين*

*لا يارامي أنا أقصد العلاقة بين الخطبين بمعناها الواسع جداً جداً
بمعني ... مثلاً
ما يجب أن يقال في خلال فترة الخطبة.؟؟
ما يجب ألا يقال؟ 
المصارحة بينهما .. إلي أي حد يجب أن تصل؟ 
ومثلاً: إلي أي حد يجب أن يصل حبهما؟
هل يصل هذا الحب إلي التعامل جنسياً بينهما؟
ما رأيك أنت؟
أريد أن أطرح هذه الأسئلة وكل من لديه أسئلة أخرى يطرحها.. حتى نستفيد كلنا من هذا الحوار..*​


----------



## ramyghobrial (6 مايو 2007)

*رد على: العلاقة بين الخطيبين*

انت بتتكلم عن علاقة خطوبة بين اتنين مسيحين ولا اتنين كفرة علشان تسال عن العلاقة الجنسية ؟؟؟


----------



## remorb (6 مايو 2007)

*رد على: العلاقة بين الخطيبين*

*السؤال أساسه العفة بين الخطيبين يارامي..
أنا مش باسأل كفرة. ولكن السؤال لتوعية المخطوبين عن علاقاتهم فيما بينهم..
فأساس العلاقة يارامي يجب أن يكون فيها المسيح أساساً..
لذلك عاوزين نتناقش عن حدود علاقة الخطيبين يارامي..
والذي أثار هذا الموضوع لدي هو موضوع كتب في المنتدي عن الفتاة الحامل..*​


----------



## remorb (6 مايو 2007)

*رد على: العلاقة بين الخطيبين*

*حبيبي رامي 
أحب أن أضيف لك إني معجب جداً باستفسارك.. فهو مفيد في حوارنا معاً..
أولاً: لأنك اهتممت بهذا الموضوع..
ثانياً: لأنك سألت سؤال مهم.. 
"انت بتتكلم عن علاقة خطوبة بين اتنين مسيحين ولا اتنين كفرة علشان تسال عن العلاقة الجنسية ؟؟؟"
فليس عيباً أن نتكلم عن الجنس..
كما أنه ليس عيباً أن نتحدث عن العلاقة بين الخطيبين..
كما أن العلاقة بين الخطيبين إن كانت بين مسيحيين أو غير مسيحيين.. 
فإن كانت بين مسيحيين فيحكمها الكتاب المقدس.. وتعاليم ديانتا المسيحية..
وإن كانت بين غير مسيحيين وهذا ليس موضوعنا .. فيحكمها دينهم.. أو العرف الذي يعيش فيه هذين الخطيبين..  والعادات.. 
ولكن هنا نريد أن نتكلم عن العلاقة بين الخطيبين في إطار كتابنا المقدس..
الذي علمنا العفة والطهارة.. وأنه يجب أن تكون علاقة الخطيبين في هذا الإطار..
لذلك أشكرك على مشاركتك .. كما أشكرك على سؤالك.. وأشكرك أيضاً على تجاوبك معي..
وآرائك التي سنستفيد منها أنا أولا ثم باقي أعضاء المنتدي..​*


----------



## فادية (6 مايو 2007)

*رد على: العلاقة بين الخطيبين*



remorb قال:


> *
> والذي أثار هذا الموضوع لدي هو موضوع كتب في المنتدي عن الفتاة الحامل..*​



*يا عزيزي البنت دي مكانتش مخطوبه للشاب الي اخطأت معاه 
يعني مكانش فيه ارتباط رسمي بينهم كانت مجرد علاقه شهوة على الاقل من قبل الشاب لان هو اول ما عرف بانها حامل منو سابها وسافر ومفكرش حتى في مصيرها هيكون ايه في المجتمع ومع اهلها 
بمعنى ان العلاقه مكانتش مبنيه من الاساس على الاحترام والحب الصادق والقوي 
لكن الخطوبه يا عزيزي بتكون ارتباط معلن ورسمي والشاب داخل من الباب زي ما بيقولو يعني كل العلاقه هنا اساسها الاحترام للبنت ولاهلها ولكل المحيطين 
وما دام العلاقه اتبدت باحترام ورسمي فاكيد هتستمر كدا حتى لبعد الزواج ولطول العمر كمان 
اما سؤالك عن الحد الي ممكن توصل ليه العلاقه دي 
فالحاجه الي بتبتدي بدايه صح بتسير بردو بطريقه صحيحه وبتنتهي كمان نهايه صحيحه وهي الزواج 
اختصر كلامي كلو بكلمتين 
مادام الشاب والبنت ابتدوا الموضوع بدايه صحيحه فتاكد ان علاقتهم هتستمر بشكلها الصحيح والطاهر الى النهايه
سلام المسيح 
*


----------



## remorb (6 مايو 2007)

*رد على: العلاقة بين الخطيبين*

*العزيزة فادية
قصة البنت الحامل أنا عارفها كويس وعارف إنها لم تكن مخطوبة..
لكن أشرت إليها.. لأنها من أخطاء البنات.. لا أكثر ولا أقل..
والقصة أوحت لي بالموضوع الذي نحن بصدده..
ما هي حدود العلاقة بين الخطيبين؟؟؟
كما أني معك ما دامت العلاقة بدأت بطريقة صحيحة.. يجب أن تنتهي بطريقة صحيحة في إطار طاهر..
هذا ما نريده من شبابنا وشاباتنا.. وهذا ما نسعي إليه في نقاشنا هذا.. فنحن ككنيسة صغيرة (المنتدي).. أطرح في كنيستنا سؤالي للشباب والشابات المسيحيين في منتدي الكنيسة العربية.. ليشاركونا الرأي.. إلي أي حد من وجهة نظرهم يجب أن تكون علاقة الخطيبين..؟؟
وهذا السؤال مطروح لمناقشة الشباب من الجنسين.. لنتعلم جميعاً معني العفة والطهارة في كتابنا المقدس.. وأظن أن هناك كتب كثيرة قد كتبت في هذا الشأن.. ومنها كتب الدكتور عادل حليم وتم تقديمها من نيافة الحبر الجليل الأنبا موسي أسقف الشباب.. وكتب في هذا الموضوع أيضاً الكثير من الباحثين في كنيستنا.. 
فليس معني أن تتم الخطوبة في الكنيسة.. وبشكلها الصحيح.. ليس حتماً أن تنتهي بالزواج..
لذا ما هي نصيحتك لكل فتاة وما هي حدود علاقتها مع خطيبها؟*​


----------



## ramyghobrial (6 مايو 2007)

*رد على: العلاقة بين الخطيبين*

حبيبي remorb 
انا اللي قصدتة من كلامي ان كلمة جنس مش موجودة في قاموس العلاقة بين اتنين مخطوبين او مرتبطين علشان كدة كان ردي غريب شوية 
واللي قصدتة ان الفكرة اساسا ماتجيش على بالنا  ان واحد يقول في باله هل ممكن توصل علاقتي مع خطيبتي للجنس اية يعني مانا بحبها واكيد هارتبط بيها
اللي قصدتة ان مايجيش اساسا في دماغنا الكلمة دي او في قاموس ارتباط الخطوبة 
لان الخطوبة والحب ارتباط طاهر عقلي وقلبي 
وارجو ان وجهه نظري تكون وصلتلك واسف على حدتي المرة الاولانية


----------



## remorb (6 مايو 2007)

*رد على: العلاقة بين الخطيبين*

*فعلاً أنا بحبك جداً وباحب كل من في المنتدي..
ومش ممكن أزعل منك يارامي..
فعلاً العلاقة بين الخطيبين لا يمكن أن يدخل فيها موضوع الجنس..
كلامك جميل :"لان الخطوبة والحب ارتباط طاهر عقلي وقلبي "
وهذا ما نريد أن نتعلمه في منتدانا .. 
لذا نسأل كيف تكون علاقتنا طاهرة.. في فترة الخطوبة..؟
وما هي أسانيدنا التي نستند إليها في ذلك.. وكيف نتعلم هذا من كتابنا المقدس؟
سلام ربنا يسوع المسيح.. صلي من أجلي بشفاعة كل مصاف القديسين..*​


----------



## فادية (6 مايو 2007)

*رد على: العلاقة بين الخطيبين*

عزيزيremorb
موضوعك جميل جدا ومفيد لينا كلنا كشباب وبنات مقبلين على التجربه دي 
من ناحيه انو ممكن الخطوبه متنتهيش بالزواج فهي دي حاجه واردة جدا 
اما من ناحيه نصيحتي للبنات فانا خايفه ان نصيحتي متديش المعنى الصحيح باعتباري اني ممرتش بتجربه الخطوبه لسه ومجربتش شعور البنت بيكون ازاي في الحاله دي 
لكن ممكن اقول نظرتي للموضوع ككل
الانسان بطبيعته البشريه ضعيف في مواقف كثيرة دي حاجه كلنا عارفينها ومتاكدين منها 
لكن  بما اننا مسيحين لازم نحاول مقاومة كل التجارب والضعف البشري على قد ما نقدر ولو اصرينا على مقاومة الضعف والتجربه اكيد ربنا هيدينا القوة والنعمه ان احنا دايما نمشي في الطريق الصحيح  متمسكين بتعاليم الانجيل وفي الحاله دي اكيد كل امورنا الحياتيه هتسير في طريقها الصحيح من ضمن الامور دي الخطوبه .
سلام المسيح


----------



## remorb (6 مايو 2007)

*رد على: العلاقة بين الخطيبين*



فادية قال:


> عزيزيremorb
> موضوعك جميل جدا ومفيد لينا كلنا كشباب وبنات مقبلين على التجربه دي
> أشكرك على مجاملتك اللطيفة دي
> من ناحيه انو ممكن الخطوبه متنتهيش بالزواج فهي دي حاجه واردة جدا
> ...



طبعاً الإنسان ضعيف كما قلت.. ولا يستطيع أن يعمل شيء بدون تمسكه برب المجد.. فهو الذي يقويني.. أنا معك .. 
لكن هنا نريد أمثلة عملية للشباب من الجنسين في التعامل.. بلا خجل.. 
نريد مواقف وكيفية التصرف فيها.. كأمثلة للشباب.. 
مثال لذلك.. إذا قال لك خطيبك إن لم تعطيني قبلة.. فلن تريني غداً.. 
وما هو تفكيرك كشابة في هذا الموضوع؟
وما هو ردك على خطيبك؟
وما هي أسانيدك للرد عليه؟​


----------



## فادية (7 مايو 2007)

*رد على: العلاقة بين الخطيبين*



remorb قال:


> طبعاً الإنسان ضعيف كما قلت.. ولا يستطيع أن يعمل شيء بدون تمسكه برب المجد.. فهو الذي يقويني.. أنا معك ..
> لكن هنا نريد أمثلة عملية للشباب من الجنسين في التعامل.. بلا خجل..
> نريد مواقف وكيفية التصرف فيها.. كأمثلة للشباب..
> مثال لذلك.. إذا قال لك خطيبك إن لم تعطيني قبلة.. فلن تريني غداً..
> ...



ابسط حاجه ارد بيها عليه 
لو هو قال اني مش هشوفو بكرا لو مسمحتلوش بلي هو عايزو 
 هقولو خلاص مش لازم اشوفك بكرا
بس تاكد ان هو هيجي بكرا من نفسو  وهو رافع الرايه البيضا :kap: 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## remorb (8 مايو 2007)

*رد على: العلاقة بين الخطيبين*

برافوا عليك يافادية
أنا فعلاً معجب بك وخاصة أنك من العراق .. هذا ما أسعدني أن اتعرف على فاضلة مثلك..
وأظن وهذا صحيح.. أن عاداتنا كلنا واحدة.. في العراق ومصر.. 
لكن سؤالي لك إذا لم يأت في اليوم التالي ونفذ تهديده.. فاذا تفعل الفتاة.....​


----------



## فادية (8 مايو 2007)

*رد على: العلاقة بين الخطيبين*



remorb قال:


> برافوا عليك يافادية
> أنا فعلاً معجب بك وخاصة أنك من العراق .. هذا ما أسعدني أن اتعرف على فاضلة مثلك..
> وأظن وهذا صحيح.. أن عاداتنا كلنا واحدة.. في العراق ومصر..
> لكن سؤالي لك إذا لم يأت في اليوم التالي ونفذ تهديده.. فاذا تفعل الفتاة.....​



شكرا عزيزي على كلامك الجميل 
ومن ناحيه ان الخطيب نفذ تهديده يبقى هنا في اسئله كتيرة لازم تنطرح 
هل هو انسان جدي في الارتباط وهل الحاجه دي اهم عندو من انو يعرف اكتر عن تفكيري واسلوبي في الحياة الي المفروض هو اهم من الحاجات دي خصوصا في فترة الخطوبه ( التعارف)واذا كان تفكيرو منصب بس على ناحيه واحده في الحياة فهنا هقولك يا عزيزي راجل زي دا قلتو احسن لانو من بيسيب الحاجات الاهم في الحياة وبيجري ورا حاجات ثانويه 
ولو كان تفكيرو بالطريقه دي فساعتها انا الي هقولو متجيش لا بكرا ولا بعدو ولا اي يوم تاني 
وهو يعني الي خلقو مخلقش غيرو يا عزيزي 
سلام المسيح


----------



## asila (14 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: العلاقة بين الخطيبين*

:smi420:ماذا على أن أفعل فى هذه الفترة الصعبه فترة ما قبل الخطوبه و أنا من عائله تهتم بأولادها و أخاف على زعلهم و ليس لى أحد أخذ منه المشوره فهل من أحد يجيبنى و إذا أردتم تفاصيل فأعلمونى حتى أرد عليكم لكى أستفيد من خبراتكمld:​


----------



## G E O R G E (15 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: العلاقة بين الخطيبين*

لأزم يكونو صرحا مع بعض ومشاعريهم لبعض وكل واحد يتكلم عن طبيعتة وميزوقش فيها عشان يبقى كل واحد مكشوف للتانى ويبقو اختارو بعض عن قناعة وحب وربنا يوفق


----------



## koka_jesus (23 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: العلاقة بين الخطيبين*

انا عايزة اقول ان لو اتنين مخطوبين مش ممكن يحصل بنهم حاجة وحشة دة لو كانو بيحبو بعض علشان لو الولد بيحبها بجد مش ممكن يعمل معاها حاجة تقذيها ​


----------



## remorb (24 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: العلاقة بين الخطيبين*



asila قال:


> :smi420:ماذا على أن أفعل فى هذه الفترة الصعبه فترة ما قبل الخطوبه و أنا من عائله تهتم بأولادها و أخاف على زعلهم و ليس لى أحد أخذ منه المشوره فهل من أحد يجيبنى و إذا أردتم تفاصيل فأعلمونى حتى أرد عليكم لكى أستفيد من خبراتكمld:​


أهلا بيكي يابنتي الغالية
فترة ما قبل الخطوبة؟
بنت من عائلة تهتم بأولادها؟
أخاف على زعلهم؟
ليس لي أحد أخذ منه المشورة؟
هل من أحد يجيبني؟
وإذا أردنا تفاصيل نسألك؟؟؟
طبعاً انت غالية عندنا خالص عارفه ليه؟؟؟
لأنك ينت من بنات رب المجد المسيح.. وأهلا بيكي معانا وأهلا بأسئلتك وأتمني أن أجيبك على أسئلتك.
اما عن فترة ما قبل الخطوبة.. فهي فترة تعارف بسيط بين الشابة والشاب يجب ألا تتعدي التعارف وأسئلك سؤال هنا ما هي حدود التعامل بينك وبينه من وجهة نظرك في هذه الفترة.؟ أرجو منك إجابة..
فانت من عائلة محترمة وتهتم العائلة بأولادها
هل لك علاقة صداقة بينك وبين ماما.. هل تستطيعي أن تحكي لها كل ما يدور بينك وبين الشاب الذي تعرفتي عليه.. بكل صراحة.. 
أريد أن أعرف إجابتك على هذا السؤال
هل لك علاقة صداقة بينك وبين بابا وتستطيعي أن تحكي له وتأخذي رأيه بكل صراحة إن كان لا لا تخجلي وياريت أعرف إجاباتك..
الخوف على زعل العائلة... هل هناك ما تفعليه تخجلي منه مع الشاب الذي تعرفتي عليه.. إن كان هناك شيء تخجلي من الكلام فيه مع ماما صديقتك أو بابا صديقك فأنت تحزني قلب رب المجد .. فكل ما نفعله يجب ألا نخجل من فعله أمام الجميع.. بمعني لا نفعل شيء نحزن عليه فيما بعد.. ونفعل ما حبيبنا ما لا نخجل أن نفعله معه أمام الجميع.. هل تفهمين قصدي.. بالطبع تفهميني..
تحدثي معي وأنا تحت أمرك.. وإسألي وأكيد أسئلتك ستفيد اخوتك الشابات ولكن قبل كل شيء صلي من أجلي..


----------

